# Tim Grounds Half Breed, yay or nay for a beginner



## mfd574 (Mar 17, 2010)

I have hunted geese for some time and have always used a flute for calling. I have recently been given a Tim Grounds Hald Breed. I am getting the hang of it but would you guys say that there are easier ones to learn off of? Also not sure if I like that the mouth piece narrows so much, is it easier with a wider opening? Give me some oppinions on the Half Breed.
Thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

IMO, the half breed was one of the most difficult calls to learn. It was my first short reed around a decade ago and I got a lot further when I switched to another call (at that time, a Foiles SMH that I still have today).

I still have my half breed and I now use it for snows with a different tune.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Half breed is tough for a first call, you'll get frustrated easily with that one


----------



## mfd574 (Mar 17, 2010)

I appreciate the response. It does seem like there would be others out there that would be easier to learn on.
Thanks


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Can't go wrong with a poly Super Mag. That's the shortreed I started on and it is still on my lanyard to this day.


----------



## Goose junky (Aug 13, 2008)

I've had an acrylic supermag, triple crown, and some acrylic zinks and foiles and my go to call is still my poly supermag. It just sounds awsome for me and it is very quick and loud. It hasn't came off the lanyard since the day I got it.


----------



## mfd574 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey guys thanks for the replies. My wife went to Cabela's and picked me up a Super Mag. What a difference between them. It needed tuned and the reed thinned a bit but what a great call. Also got the bad grammar cd and what a difference a couple hours make. Again thanks for everything!


----------



## Unrated (Feb 27, 2010)

The Half Breed requires a lot of skill to run it effectively, with that being said it is a great sounding call that really works well in situations where your not able to be on the X and your working traffic!


----------



## hunthockeyfish (Apr 2, 2010)

The foiles meat grinder is easy to learn just takes a couple days of practice


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

mfd574 said:


> Hey guys thanks for the replies. My wife went to Cabela's and picked me up a Super Mag.


You won't regret it!
Good wife, btw :wink:


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Buying that Poly SuperMag will be the best call choice you have ever made. I have never heard anyone complain about that call. It was my first call to learn on also. I used to only use a mick lacy flute call until i got the itch for a short reed. Poly Super Mag is the best beginner call and i refuse to sell it. Make memories with it!


----------

